# Fedor vs Werdum II..Nov2010...Maybe



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

*M-1: Fans want Fedor-Werdum 2*



> M-1: Fans Want Fedor-Werdum 2
> Options: ShareThis| Printer Friendly
> M-1: Fans Want Fedor-Werdum 2
> Tuesday, July 06, 2010
> ...


I don't think this fight is so much for the fans! Its more M-1 trying to recapture the mystique that Fedor lost. They invested a lot of money in Fedor and they do not want to see it go down the drain because of this one loss to Werdum.

Also, IDK about you guys but I'd rather see Werdum fight Overeem for the title and Fedor fight Antonio Silva.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I don't. I want Overeem vs Werdum.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

> We are ready to fight against anyone, but everyone agrees that the most interesting fight right now is the rematch against Fabricio Werdum. We have one fight left on our contract, so if Strikeforce want to extend it – they should listen to our opinion. Fedor will fight again sometime between October and November. I’ll repeat that again: the only thing fans want to see is Fedor vs Werdum II. Fabricio himself said that he would like to rematch Fedor in Russia. It’s great, but this fight will not happen in Russia ... I can really feel that the rating makers on the US websites really wanted Fedor Emelianenko to suffer from his first 'real' defeat. They now have Fedor in third Place, and the first is Brock Lesnar. Question: Who’s Brock Lesnar? He has only five professional fights, and one defeat. He is a marketable fighter because of his WWE past. They sell-out 60,000 stadiums for that crap, which no one would even consider watching in Russia. That’s why Brock Lesnar is popular. As for Fedor, he is not a marketable fighter – he’s just the best. He destroyed everyone during 10 years. He has 31 victories."



Source-http://www.mmamania.com/


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

nothing new here


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Okay Fedor vs Lesnar make it happen M1


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

OK so now they're dogging on Lesnar to make the defeat of Fedor seem less significant? Come on M1, really?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Good!
But what is Overeem supposed to do in the meantime. We've waited almost 3 years for him to fight in SF again and now what??!!!...
Wait another year?!?:confused02:



> “For us, it makes the most sense for us to do the Werdum fight because it seems like that’s the fight that all the fans want,” Kogan told Sherdog.com on Tuesday. “In Russia, 85 percent of the respondents (to a recent poll) -- and that’s thousands of people –--are saying that that’s the fight they want.”



Aaaaaaaaahhhh...so now M-1 listens to what fans have to say?!?!
How about the fans who wanted Fedor to sign with the UFC for the last 3 years. 99% of the MMA fans wanted that!!!
What about them?
Why hasn't M-1 taken those fans' wishes into consideration then?!!
Idiots :thumbsdown:...


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Note how they only acknowledged what Russian fans want. Nobody else in interested in Fedor/Werdum II, I'm not. I want Werdum/Overeem II or at the very least Overeem/Fedor.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Werdum / Overeem II pleaaaase.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

limba said:


> Good!
> But what is Overeem supposed to do in the meantime. We've waited almost 3 years for him to fight in SF again and now what??!!!...
> Wait another year?!?:confused02:


Unfortunately, he might fight Ricco Rodriquez in Japan. 

I read that Coker might still make Fedor vs Overeem.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> Unfortunately, he might fight Ricco Rodriquez in Japan.


No, he won't. Here's why...



> http://www.mmamania.com/2010/7/6/1554575/alistair-overeem-and-dream-15-no





> I read that Coker might still make Fedor vs Overeem.


Of course he wants to do this fight. It's Fedor's last fight on his contract. If he were to fight Werdum and lose again, that would hurt SF a lot.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

> Note how they only acknowledged what Russian fans want.


I'm from RF, but I don't care about Werdum vs Fedor II. Everyone konws that Fedor lost because of his wrong sense of confidence, even though it worked for 10 years prior. Nobody would try to play BJJ games with Werdum on the ground while having an option to either keep it standing, especially when you have a huge advantage there, or take absolutely unnecessary risks by jumping into Werdum's guard. If they fought again, Fedor's chances to beat Fabricio would be just as high as they were before, so M-1 wants to redeem Emelianenko, but it will prove nothing and the "L" will still be on his record. I want Overeem-Fedor to remove any questions about Fedor's current capabilities, any other fight outside UFC won't do it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> I'm from RF, but I don't care about Werdum vs Fedor II. Everyone konws that Fedor lost because of his wrong sense of confidence, even though it worked for 10 years prior. Nobody would try to play BJJ games with Werdum on the ground while having an option to either keep it standing, especially when you have a huge advantage there, or take absolutely unnecessary risks by jumping into Werdum's guard. If they fought again, Fedor's chances to beat Fabricio would be just as high as they were before, so M-1 wants to redeem Emelianenko, but it will prove nothing and the "L" will still be on his record. I want Overeem-Fedor to remove any questions about Fedor's current capabilities, any other fight outside UFC won't do it.


:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Werdum should fight Overeem before he fights Fedor the second time, its only fair for Werdum!


----------



## Johnni G (Dec 2, 2009)

Let Fedor kick his ass this time


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Kick who's ass?


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Kick who's ass?


Werdum's I guess?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Right, still think Werdum should get a shot at Overeem before this but whatever!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Right, still think Werdum should get a shot at Overeem before this but whatever!


I agree completely, its not a case of SF not wanting to give a title shot to Werdum, its more the case of Werdum not wanting the shot and only been interested in fighting Fedor, which I think is a big disrespect to SF and Overeem, more importantly to SF though, in fact I believe Werdum owes it to SF to fight for the title, they did after all give him the biggest fight of his career after the UFC was quick to cut him, he owes them big time, I personally will loose all respect for Werdum if he does not do the right thing and fight Overeem.

If he does not want to respect Overeem then fine, he does not have to respect him but he does have to fight him imo.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I agree completely, its not a case of SF not wanting to give a title shot to Werdum, its more the case of Werdum not wanting the shot and only been interested in fighting Fedor, which I think is a big disrespect to SF and Overeem, more importantly to SF though, in fact I believe Werdum owes it to SF to fight for the title, they did after all give him the biggest fight of his career after the UFC was quick to cut him, he owes them big time, I personally will loose all respect for Werdum if he does not do the right thing and fight Overeem.
> 
> If he does not want to respect Overeem then fine, he does not have to respect him but he does have to fight him imo.


I won't lose any respect for Werdum. I understand his point of view. Right now a lot of people are writing his win against Fedor off as a fluke. If he beats Fedor again, in Russia, he proves he's one of the elite fighters in mma. The overeem fight will be there after that. 

Saying all that I'm much more interested in the Werdum vs Overeem rematch. I think Werdum can get him down and sub overeem, but it would be an intersting grappler vs striker fight.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

He can prove it wasn't a fluke after he fights Overeem!


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> He can prove it wasn't a fluke after he fights Overeem!


How does that prove that beating Fedor wasn't a fluke?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

After he beats Overeem he can rematch Fedor, I really think he deserves his shot at the title!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think fedor will lose to werdum again now that werdum exposed him, he'll take him down again and submit him i guess


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

All of that might be true except for one thing, Fedor took Werdum down last match!


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i think fedor will lose to werdum again now that werdum exposed him, he'll take him down again and submit him i guess


Wait? Werdum took Fedor down?

I never learned that magic takedown where you catch five punches in the face and then fall on your ass. That much be a Gracie Barra thing.

Seriously? Werdum "exposed" Fedor?

Werdum showed us that Fedor was beatable (which those of us with brains already knew) and that his [Werdum's] jiu-jitsu is some of the best in the world. Those of us who spend a lot of time in grappling knew that second part already, too.

Werdum has a shot in a rematch with Fedor. You're entitled to pick him. But don't be an idiot.


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

I think Werdum realizes that he's between a rock and a hard place. Realistically, the odds would be in favor of both Overeem and Fedor (rematch) beating him, so he's just trying to pick the outcome that would be more desireable, e.g. likely losing to the new and improved Overeem, thus essentially voiding his earlier victory against Undereem, or the second option, losing to Fedor in a rematch, which would be an easy loss to brush off ecause Fedor's reputation and record are still legendary. 

I see Werdum's position essentially being "I want to pick the lesser of two evils" situation, with the worst, in terms of career and reputation, being a lost to Overeem without a doubt. If there was a rematch between Werdum/Fedor, and Werdum were to lose, what would that accomplish? nothing at all. So the superior fighter fought intelligently this time and won...are we supposed to think that alters the mindset of MMA fans? 9/10 Fedor would beat Werdum, he just played his cards very, very badly and it showed. Werdum losing to Fedor in a rematch would essentially be no ig deal to Werdum. If he lost to Overeem decisively (90%+ chance) then it'd be troule for Werdum when it comes to reputation/future matchups, etc. 

All said and done, Overeem vs. Werdum PLEASE.

(P.S. there are a lot of "b's" missing from this post, apoligies, but someone spilled a 40 on my keyboard yesterday).


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Werdum really should get a shot at Overeem for the title as he beat the best man in the world to earn it!


----------



## drey2k (Jul 9, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i think fedor will lose to werdum again now that werdum exposed him, he'll take him down again and submit him i guess


Did you even watch the fight? Werdum did not take Fedor down, and he hardly exposed him.

Way to try and sound smart dumb dumb.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

drey2k said:


> Did you even watch the fight? Werdum did not take Fedor down, and he hardly exposed him.
> 
> Way to try and sound smart dumb dumb.


he didn't expose him? hmm ok then why was he submitted when he apparently was above bjj experts, yeah don't try and be funny because it ain't working moron. oh and he didn't take him down because fedor got trapped in a triangle 40 seconds in. my bad about the takedown bit


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

IronMan said:


> Wait? Werdum took Fedor down?
> 
> I never learned that magic takedown where you catch five punches in the face and then fall on your ass. That much be a Gracie Barra thing.
> 
> ...


okey dokey, i assume you are picking fedor to own werdum then?


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> he didn't expose him? hmm ok then why was he submitted when he apparently was above bjj experts, yeah don't try and be funny because it ain't working moron. oh and he didn't take him down because fedor got trapped in a triangle 40 seconds in. my bad about the takedown bit


I guess drey2K must be right then you never even watched the fight, ether that or you dont understand the sport enough to see when someone is "exposed" or beaten convincingly or when the just got a bit lucky.


----------



## IronMan (May 15, 2006)

UFC_OWNS said:


> okey dokey, i assume you are picking fedor to own werdum then?


No. Not really. My pick will depend on the winner of the Overeem/Werdum fight, and how Fedor looks in the fight he'll almost certainly take between now and then.

I just have a low stupidity tolerance.

If Werdum shows that he has a way to get a bigger fighter with better striking to the mat against Overeem, if he absolutely destroys Overeem in devastating fashion, then I might pick him to beat Fedor.

If Fedor looks impatient in his next fight, like he was against Werdum, I'll definitely pick Werdum.


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

I don't know the idea that Fedor can't beat BJJ guys is very realistic, since he beat NOG twice. However what I think might have gotten exposed is Fedor has slowed a little. It happens to guys after a while. I really don't think four year ago, he gets caught in that submission. I think his reaction time has slowed a little.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I guess drey2K must be right then you never even watched the fight, ether that or you dont understand the sport enough to see when someone is "exposed" or beaten convincingly or when the just got a bit lucky.


i watched it 20 seconds in(which was half the fight) i didnt really care about the video, more about it was fedor's 1st loss.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

What video?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> What video?


a youtube video of fedor losing, i really only wanted to see the fedor fanboys STFU, but only half of them have


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> a youtube video of fedor losing, i really only wanted to see the fedor fanboys STFU, but only half of them have


So what kind of MMA fan had no interest in seeing the full fight or event?

is the video even on youtube, I tried to show a friend of mine the fight just the other day but it was not on MMA-Core.

Seriously how on earth do you expect people to take you seriously when you dont watch the event and just go looking for people to bash because Fedor lost a fight when you cant even back up your argument about Fedor been "exposed" as you put it, with facts or even just a half decent analysis of what happened in the fight.

From you name I guess you are a one of those so called MMA fas who is just really a UFC fan, ok was your HW champ Brock exposed when he was submitted by Mir, did Serra expose GSP, please explain how ether of those examples are different from the Fedor situation.

So as a UFC fan how would you describe the Penn/Sanchez, and the Russow/Duffee fight, was it a dominant performance by the winners or leading to the TKO or KO's or in your expert opinion on UFC related issues how would you describe what happened in those 2 fights?


----------



## ValhallaBrand (Jul 15, 2010)

From what I hear is the the fight between Fedor and Werdum will be in October. Then the winner will go on to fight Overeem in June.

Here is the full fight.






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hsNzi0e7pSo&feature=player_embedded

http://youtu.be/hsNzi0e7pSo


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> So what kind of MMA fan had no interest in seeing the full fight or event?
> 
> is the video even on youtube, I tried to show a friend of mine the fight just the other day but it was not on MMA-Core.
> 
> ...


calm down mate it sounds like you are gonna cry in anger, i dont pay attention much to stuff outside the ufc because the ufc is the top mma organisation in the world, the russow/duffee fight was a freak shot that went against duffees boring momentum, sanchez/penn penn dominated sanchez easily, and it sounds like you are a fedor fan that cries every time he hears that he finally lost, seriously man chill out your not news reporter


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I'm not a Fedor fan even though I like the guy. My belief is that the only things exposed about Fedor is that he is human and that he finally made a human mistake!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

UFC_OWNS said:


> calm down mate it sounds like you are gonna cry in anger, i dont pay attention much to stuff outside the ufc because the ufc is the top mma organisation in the world, the russow/duffee fight was a freak shot that went against duffees boring momentum, sanchez/penn penn dominated sanchez easily, and it sounds like you are a fedor fan that cries every time he hears that he finally lost, seriously man chill out your not news reporter


Seriously I am not really that big a Fedor fan, nor am I an angry person or really upset that Fedor lost, maybe my messages come across like that sometimes because a lot if info in the way something is said is lost without expression.

But anyway, its not that I am a big Fedor fan, I dont dislike Fedor, but there is something about the UFC that I really dislike, and the thing I dislike the most is the way they discredit other organisations and there fighters while they hide there own fighters from facing anyone outside the UFC, if they had the balls to co-promote and let there fighters fight guys from other organisations then I would respect then a lot more, like I respect SF for letting there fighters fight others from Dream, and the record they guys in SF have against Dream fighters is undeniable. 

Yet they still manage to bluff loads of UFC fans into believing there fighters are miles ahead of the rest with nothing more than words, they guys coming into SF and dream also show some very impressive records from the building grounds of much smaller promotions not just the guys in the UFC, and there are huge talent pools out there, ok many the UFC's talent pool is deeper but I refuse to believe you cant be the best in your weight class unless you are in the UFC that is complete BS.

And I rarely see anyone argue the best P4P who does not try to push the UFC is the best and the others are way off myth in your face, and I find the whole argument of P4P BS anyway, I would much sooner just look at fighters within there weight, and its not just about who is the best anyone, I also dont like the way that any win outside the UFC is down graded by people who support just the UFC so blindly that they discredit all wins as been against lessor opponents.

As for Dana White, what a dick, seriously I would hate to talk MMA with that ass hole because he is a one track record about how good his fighters are and how in your not in the UFC your only fighting can who are not worth talking about, . but all I would love to say to him is this "if your so sure you have the best fighters in the world then why the fcuk are you hiding them from fighting fighters in other promotions, why not prove your fighters are the best and co-promote some events now and again to see if you are right.


----------



## ValhallaBrand (Jul 15, 2010)

Looks like the rematch will not happen anytime soon. Werdum has decided to get his elbow operated on. He hasn't been able to straighten it in years.

Here's a cool interview of him explaining his fight plan.

http://www.mmaresolutions.com/fabricio-werdum-breaks-down-fedor-fight-and-submission-video


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...I have a hunch since Coker already put it out, he might give Fedor a shot at Overeem instead. It's a bigger, more interesting fight with title implications. Werdum wouldn't stand a 2nd chance against Fedor and he knows it. The chances of Fedor getting caught like that again are slim to none. It's the last fight on Fedor's contract and Scott should let him face Overeem for the title. As I said before, Fedor respectfully deserves a shot at the title. If Rogers got decapitated by Fedor and still got his shot at Overeem, it's likely Fedor will get the same. Besides, Overeem & Fedor is the fight most would want to see...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> Seriously I am not really that big a Fedor fan, nor am I an angry person or really upset that Fedor lost, maybe my messages come across like that sometimes because a lot if info in the way something is said is lost without expression.
> 
> But anyway, its not that I am a big Fedor fan, I dont dislike Fedor, but there is something about the UFC that I really dislike, and the thing I dislike the most is the way they discredit other organisations and there fighters while they hide there own fighters from facing anyone outside the UFC, if they had the balls to co-promote and let there fighters fight guys from other organisations then I would respect then a lot more, like I respect SF for letting there fighters fight others from Dream, and the record they guys in SF have against Dream fighters is undeniable.
> 
> ...


i agree that p4p talk is bullshit, it should never have even become a thing, but as long as we are on good terms......


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah cause now it's between two guys now!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I really like the idea of the rematch, but where does this leave Overeem. Antonio Silva maybe?


----------



## rockybalboa25 (May 27, 2007)

Rauno™ said:


> I really like the idea of the rematch, but where does this leave Overeem. Antonio Silva maybe?


Maybe he won't fight in Strikeforce for another 3 years.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well with his fallout against DREAM, I doubt he'll have anywhere else to go!


----------



## p4p_perfection (Jul 24, 2010)

fedor is a beast nuff said, i think the rematch will be a reminescent of gsp-matt hughes 2, lyoto-shogun 2, randy-chuck 2 and brock-mir 2, he'll knock this brazilian clean out!!
i mean honestly lets face it werdum got the boot from the ufc, and fedor turned the ufc down...turned them down!! werdum isnt even in the same class of fighter as fedor, rematch will be ruthless!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah but gsp-matt hughes 2, randy-chuck 2 and brock-mir 2 were all not automatic rematches, one of the fighters had to fight at least once before the rematch happened!


----------



## Coosh (Sep 25, 2009)

This thread is old and this rematch is not going to happen. Werdum no longer seems interested and Coker said "no".

If they ever do have a rematch it's a long ways off.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah definately won't happen in November!


----------

